# Dawson County



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 25, 2014)

I have not had a chance to check for acorns yet, but have seen a few red oaks at the house that look like they will be plenty of. Its whiteoaks I am wondering about???


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 26, 2014)

I did a little more scouting today and found some whiteoaks. Looks like the deer and bears will get fed pretty soon.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Jul 30, 2014)

*white oaks*

What part of Dawson County are you checking? I live in old part of town with woods behind my house and the white oaks aren't putting out anything. I have family on Kelly Bridge Rd checked there to and no white oaks either. Our  oaks are very mature over 50 years old. Our red oaks are falling prematurely with no acorns what is an acorn is rotten and mushy. Mostly very small and non-developed.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 31, 2014)

The white oaks I seen was on dawson forest, but I got what looks like a lot of red oaks at the house. I am real close to handy corner at the end of cowart rd. I go from cowart to hwy 9 twice a day on kelly bridge. Did you notice all the deer in the fox pen right there at the 4-way this year? I got a good many white oaks on my property but have not check good yet. I will get my binos out this weekend and check.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Jul 31, 2014)

*white oaks*

yeah I have noticed the deeer in the fox pen but thats not real unusual for this time of year. They like the fescue grass maybe with some rye grass. (Sorry grew up on a farm in Gordon Co.) LOL. I'm gonna get out this weekend with my binoculars this weekend hopefully without any rain. go hiking see what I can find. Just looking at the trees thru my glasses haven't seen any acrons on the trees. I have see some green crapapples that crop looks pretty good but it's still falling prematurely as well.
Thanks for the info. Have a great day!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 31, 2014)

Huntress I notice today on the way home from work they was acorns in the whiteoak behind that wooden bear on the side of the road on kelly bridge. Maybe your inlaws might have a few on ther place also. Good luck


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I scouted a few hours this past weekend. They seem to be a descent acorn crop. Maybe more than I can see, but they are for sure lots of bare trees and quiet a few that did not mature. After saying that they are acorns this year. If they are spotty like i think it may be it might just be awesome hunting this year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2014)

Yall better stay away from them fox pen deers


----------



## Pepper1126 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've already started to see rubs in South Dawson! Starting early.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

I scouted and seen a few deer and the acorns just don't seem to be maturing I just Have not seen no big red oaks or white oaks. What about ya,ll. the trees looks like they have a good crop. But nothing on the ground yet worth looking at. I hunted about 4 hrs in a stand for hogs, no hog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 17, 2014)

Plenty of chiggers out there. I know that much. Trail cams evidently draw em. Then I step in nests of em. Only a few bear on cam. A couple does and a bunch of turkey. Good many coon to. Got my cams out and corn up though. Season is coming quick.


----------



## Pepper1126 (Aug 18, 2014)

I pulled a 10 point tick with a 10"beard from my hair after being in the woods for 45 minutes last week!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 27, 2014)

Done a little scouting on the north side of the county, mountain oaks are starting to fall, for sure there are lots of immature acorns. But seen a few deer and some bear sign. Not no hog sign in the area I was at, thank god. I will walk a few more ridges this weekend.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 2, 2014)

We do have plenty acorns, the big ones will start dropping in a few days. we should Have some fat game here pretty soon. next year will be some good racks. Has anyone seen any whiteoaks that have been climbed yet?? I seen some rocks and limbs turned over and that is all the bear sign I have seen.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Sep 10, 2014)

Done some looking today I see that the muskadines are falling pretty good crabapple and persimmons as well. maybe we will have a good opening day. Thanks for all the reports keep'em coming in. I'll let yall know how it goes for me.
Thanks!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I did not see a deer on the wma, I could have killed a 4 pointer in the woods behind the house. He was eatin whiteoaks and a lot of of them. Maybe next week a lone doe will show


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 27, 2014)

Hows the hunting?? I still have not put a tag on one myself. I blew it on a doe on the wma a couple weeks ago(beach) but have passed on several little bucks at the house. had a little 6 pointer bed down 12 yds from my tree sat. they are killing the whiteoaks. good luck everybody


----------



## Pepper1126 (Nov 2, 2014)

Am I the only one in Dawson who is not getting any daylight activity? All my activity is around 15-30 minutes before daylight. So frustrating when you are in the stand and you can hear a army of deer walking under you.


----------



## Plewis99 (Nov 3, 2014)

I got my first a little over a week ago and my brother got one the day after. Both at about 8:30. Here's a pic of my first deer. Not a monster, but couldn't pass up. Now time for a good one!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 4, 2014)

Plewis99 said:


> I got my first a little over a week ago and my brother got one the day after. Both at about 8:30. Here's a pic of my first deer. Not a monster, but couldn't pass up. Now time for a good one!



awesome, congrats what part of the county did you take him??


----------



## gcs (Nov 4, 2014)

My wife killed a big 4pt Saturday evening. She seen a total of 7 deer that evening. She was hunting a food plot/cornfield and I was hunting a hardwood ridge covered with acorns. I didn't see anything.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

gcs Tell your wife congrats, That is a heck of a 4 pointer.


----------



## firemedic1516 (Nov 6, 2014)

Im hunting near butts and havent seen the first deer or any sign of rubs I did slot a couple of really small scraps. Only thing ive seen is a cub. I've hunted in that area for the past 13 years and always seen or killed deer their by now. Guess its time to find somewhere else to hunt


----------



## firemedic1516 (Nov 6, 2014)

Correction burts not butts lol


----------



## Plewis99 (Nov 7, 2014)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> awesome, congrats what part of the county did you take him??



Over near kilough church road, and don't worry I'm not near the school haha.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw a biggun in a pic that was killed on north end of county yesterday. 13 pt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 7, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw a biggun in a pic that was killed on north end of county yesterday. 13 pt.



Dang we was after him


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2014)

Fire must have run him off yalls.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 9, 2014)

Who all is hunting Dawson forest this week? Weather is looking good, should be a good hunt


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 10, 2014)

superman1275 said:


> Who all is hunting Dawson forest this week? Weather is looking good, should be a good hunt



I might catch a day or 2 over there, they are wide open right now. should be a great hunt. Its falling right on time. 
Any pics of the 13 pointer, tell me its north of 53 right??


----------



## gcs (Nov 21, 2014)

I seen some great chasing today here in Dawson County. The only bad thing, I was at work.... It was around 1:30 when we noticed all the action. There was a nice shooter buck and a younger buck hot after a doe.


----------



## gcs (Nov 23, 2014)

I seen some chasing this morning. Had three buck's hot on the trail of a doe around 7:30 am. I couldn't get on any of the buck's but I did notice that one was a shooter. 30 min. later I had a good 8pt come back through but it didn't leave. well it did, in back of my buggy. I'm not sure if it was one of the bucks I seen 30 min earlier but it is possible. It weighted in at 175 lbs live weight. After I shot my buck, I had another smaller buck come running back through. It was a 8pt also, he needs a few more years to grow. It was a crapy day weather wize but a great day to see deer.


----------



## Pepper1126 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok guys and gals. I hunted 4 times last weekend in South Dawson. Saw bucks travelling by themselves and does in groups with no bucks following. The bucks that I did see were sniffing the ground so maybe they are starting to look around for women.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Been slow on the north end also


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2014)

Any of yall got anywhere I could coon hunt after deer season. I'll pay.


----------



## Pepper1126 (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone on here know where the human remains were found in SW Dawson, that sounds very close to where I hunt


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Had a big buck cross in front of me about 7am this morning in northwest dawson.Biggest buck I have seen in a long time around here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Any of yall got anywhere I could coon hunt after deer season. I'll pay.



My place


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> My place


 We will go. Got a buddy with a ranger. Might carry it. We could ride all over the place


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anybody seeing anything


----------

